#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Stad schouwburg Utrecht 07-09

## Mathijs

Afgelopen zondag zaten Radar, een aantal collega's en ik in de stadsschouwburg Utrecht. Hier vond het Gala van het Utrechtse lied plaats. Dit hebben wij live uitgezonden. en ondertussen ook nog verslaggeving gedaan.


Regiestratiewagen voor de muziek en presentatie.


Jaja vind daar maar het goede knoppe  :Wink: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]


Jaja de echte Urei 1179. nog nooit mee gewerkt. Maar ik moet zeggen oeehhhhhhhhhhh  :Smile: 


De registratiewagen was gehuurd. Dit is onze eigen wagen. Normaal gesproken gebruiken we de HF verbinding, maar in dit geval zijn we via ISDN naar de studio gegaan. Dit omdat het ten eerste stereo is en de geluidskwaliteit tegenwoording ook beter. We hadden de mazzel dat het computernetwerk zelfs tot in de garage lag  :Big Grin: 
Deze werd gebruikt voor communicatie met de studio en verslaggever die met een wandelzender (WZ) door de schouwburg liep.


Voordeel ban een Mercedes Vito: er passen precies 3 19" racken naast elkaar in. In dit formaat zijn er geen wagens die dit hebben. Met een beetje creatief steekwerk kom je een heel eind. in principe hoefde er in die wagen niet zo veel te gebeuren. maar er moest wel veel gecommuniceerd worden. vandaar dat het hele steekveld vol zit.


4x socapex. 3x naar podium. 1x naar de Vito. nog wat video lijntjes. Want we hadden ook een aantal camera's staan.


Alle verschillende bandjes tijdens de soundcheck. Raad de mics:::


nog meer bandjes.


Steek veld voor licht in de schouwburg.


Amp racken voor Synco monitoren.


Fotootje tijdens soundcheck. Vraag 2: wat ben ik aan het inregelen?

verdere gebruikte apparatuur:
-BSS 4x compressor (type onbekend)
-Urei 1179 compressor
-Lexicon PCM 91
-TC M5000
-Genelec 1031 monitoren
-Mixer zullen  we het niet over hebben
-sony video monitor
-Tascam DA-30 Dat
-Maranz CD recorder.

In de Vito:
-Voor ISDN Telos sephyre express.
-Seem audio VCA tafel.
-Paar RTW meters.
-Genelec 1030 monitoren.
-enz

----------


## Pino

Mixer lijkt verdacht veel op een Behringer MX8000, maar da klopt nie met die meterbrug ...
Pas op: geen slecht woord hierover hoor, ik ken mensen die er heel tevreden over zijn en in de post productie voor videomontage gebruiken ( jawel : professioneel);

Geef toch eens de juiste gegevens door als je wil!

Groetels, 
Pino

----------


## Mathijs

Het is gelukkig geen Behringer. Dan hadden we die wagen niet gehuurd. dat is simpel. het is een Mackie.

----------


## Pino

Ik dacht het wel hoor, er is wel meer anders dan de meterbrug[ :Embarrassment: )].
In die reeks kwamen de kleuren met Mackie nog wel eens overeen vandaar de link, zieje!
Hoe hebben jullie de aftakking op het podium gedaan? Dubbel gemiked of via splitters of een lijntje op de FOH? Hebben jullie in de captatiewagen een eigen mix gemaakt of de volledige FOH mix gebruikt.
Leg eens uit?

Groetels,
Pino

----------


## Mathijs

Wij hebben 2 travo sloffen geleverd. Hier prikte zij op in. Wij namen de aftak en de direct out ging naar de FOH van het theater. Op die manier hadden we perfect geschijden aftak. Uiteraard hebben wij onze eigen mix gemaakt. Een zal mix van een theater (wat al een totaal eigen sound heeft). zal nooit goed klinken er buiten.

In principe hebben we de verdere bezetting van het theater gebruikt. We hebben alleen het een en ander er bij gezet.
-2x KM140 voor sfeer
-2x KM140 voor voor een koor (dat versterkte zei niet uit)
-extra mic op de hi-hat (shoeps CMC5, om de drums een beetje helder te krijgen)
-onze D112 i.p.v. Hun S52 (heel onbekend ding. kwam alleen maar laag uit geen attac)

----------


## Rieske

Is de Telos ISDN set in reportagewagen van Radio M dan ook geschikt om muziek te versturen ? Kun je daar op 128K/JS mee werken ?

En waarom zit er in de wagen een patchpaneel en een matrix ? Moeten verslaggevers er ook zelf mee op pad ? 

Ziet er trouwens erg netjes uit [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Mathijs

De telos heeft net een update gehad. Sinds deze nieuwe update kan hij idd 128k JS (AAC LD). Dat maakt hij dus gebruik van 2 B kanalen.





> citaat:En waarom zit er in de wagen een patchpaneel en een matrix ? Moeten verslaggevers er ook zelf mee op pad ?



Klopt. De wagen is zo ingericht dat een verslaggever er ook mee weg kan. het is dan puur een kwestie van preset kiezen en klaar. Een steekveld is dan nog steeds wel nodig.
We zijn nu wel bezig met het aanschaffen van kleinere reportage wagens. Omdat het in de praktijk toch af en toe nog te ingewikkeld blijkt te zijn. Helaas wil dit project nog niet echt vlotten.

----------


## Rieske

Tja, verslaggevers en techniek ......

----------


## Mathijs

Hehehe Daar weet ik alles van.
Ze hoeven nergens aan te zitten en ik test te boel ook altijd. Maar toch weten ze het voor elkaar te krijgen dat het toch niet werkt.

----------


## Rieske

Zo is er een verslaggever met de pompmast omhoog van lokatie vertrokken. Toen kwamen er een paar bomen ..... AUW ![B)][V][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Mathijs

Is bij ons ook een keer gebeurd [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] (gelukkig kwam ie er na 20 meter achter). Die van ons is elektrisch. Dus daar heeft een collega iets heel slims op bedacht. Aan de handrem. Zonder dat de handrem er op staat. gaat de mast niet omhoog en anders op.

----------


## Rieske

Bij ons gaat er nu een felle rode lamp knipperen dus dat is ook opgelost. Maar van mij was een stroomschokje op de bestuurdersstoel ook een leuke optie. [8D]

----------


## jurjen_barel

Allemaal mooi ingericht in zo'n krap wagentje (sommige producties vragen om een grote vrachtwagen) ik heb het gemist, maar het was ongetwijfeld een mooi spectakel...

Ga zo door :Wink: ,
Jurjen

----------


## Mathijs

Als je er in zit is het een verbazingwekkend grote ruimte. Je moet je bedenken dat het alleen geluid is (TV werd niet live gedaan. dus die hadden gewoon 3 cameras en een audio recorder mee). Die vrachtwagens die jij bedoelt zijn meestal TV regie wagens. Bij radio heb je dat nooit nodig. Bij TV wel. Wegens alle monitoren enz.

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mathijs_
> verdere gebruikte apparatuur:
> -BSS 4x compressor (type onbekend)
> -Urei 1179 compressor
> -Lexicon PCM 91
> -TC M5000
> -Genelec 1031 monitoren
> -Mixer zullen  we het niet over hebben
> -sony video monitor
> ...



Beetje raar set, eerst ga je het signaal verpesten met de Mackie tafel, daarna ga je het weer oppoetsen met allerlei dure effecten en andere randappartuur.

----------


## DJ.T

Helaas dat het geluid op de radio niet echt lekker was, zat 's ochtends nog ff te luisteren en toen werd er het een en ander kort live uitgezonden. Klonk erg stotterig, was dat daarna nog verholpen?

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:Beetje raar set, eerst ga je het signaal verpesten met de Mackie tafel



Tja het is ook niet mijn eerste keus een Mackie tafel. Maar helaas hadden we deze wagen gehuurd en er kon niks anders in. Verpesten vind ik weer een beeeeetje overdreven. Een mackie ruist niet zo hard als een behringer, maar het voegt ook niks toe. Daar hebben we dan een Urei 1179 voor toch?





> citaat:Klonk erg stotterig, was dat daarna nog verholpen?



Daar heb ik niet mee gekregen. Kan je misschien iets pesifieker zijn?

----------


## gYs

Mooie randapparatuur inderdaad! En die mackie is toch ook best mee te werken? Bv de toonregeling vind ik niet slecht. En niet overal heb je een SSL bij de hand [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Maar daarna pers je het door 2 B kanalen, over afbreuk aan het geluid doen gesproken...

----------


## DJ.T

> citaat: Daar heb ik niet mee gekregen. Kan je misschien iets pesifieker zijn?



Nou ik weet niet hoe ik het precies uit moet leggen, maar alsof je met een oude mobiele telefoon belt (hebben ze nou bijna allemaal niet meer) met hele slechte verbinding, dan hoor je af en toe hele stukken niet omdat dat zomaar wegvalt, en als dit een aantal keer vlak achter mekaar gebeurd, wat dus zo was, dan krijg je echt een stotter idee. 
Wel geluid, geen geluid, wel geluid, enz.

----------


## Jag

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mathijs_
> 
> Wij hebben 2 travo sloffen geleverd. Hier prikte zij op in. Wij namen de aftak en de direct out ging naar de FOH van het theater. Op die manier hadden we perfect geschijden aftak. Uiteraard hebben wij onze eigen mix gemaakt. Een zal mix van een theater (wat al een totaal eigen sound heeft). zal nooit goed klinken er buiten.
> 
> In principe hebben we de verdere bezetting van het theater gebruikt. We hebben alleen het een en ander er bij gezet.
> -2x KM140 voor sfeer
> -2x KM140 voor voor een koor (dat versterkte zei niet uit)
> -extra mic op de hi-hat (shoeps CMC5, om de drums een beetje helder te krijgen)
> -onze D112 i.p.v. Hun S52 (heel onbekend ding. kwam alleen maar laag uit geen attac)



He wat grappig dat ik hier een draadje vind, ik werk namelijk in de stadsschouwburg Utrecht en heb ook met die klus meegeholpen. Ik had al een paar andere klussen in onze foyers gedaan (we hadden overdag open huis die dag en 's avonds gala van het Utrechts lied). Ze hadden mij gevraagd om nog even bij te springen bij dat gala en ik heb het podium geluid onder mijn hoede genomen en ook nog bijgesprongen bij het FOH. Ik was dat kleine menneke dat over het podium hobbelde  :Smile: . Was wel een leuke klus. Heb je nog in de zaal geluisterd trouwens?
Die bass drum mic is trouwens een Shure Beta 52. We hebben zelf een D112, maar daar ben ik niet zo kapot van eigenlijk, vind die 52 wel een lekkere mic.
Wel jammer trouwens dat jullie een kapotte trafo slof hadden, maar ik moet zeggen dat ik prima heb kunnen samen werken met jullie. Mijn associatie met recording gasten is dat ze op het allerlaatste moment binnen komen vallen, dan nog om lijntjes van de tafel vragen en liefst allemaal mics hinderlijk in beeld zetten  :Big Grin: . Na ja, jullie zullen ook wel zo je opvattingen hebben over "die live gasten"  :Wink: .

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:Een mackie ruist niet zo hard als een behringer



Hey Mathijs,

Hou toch eens op met die lulkoek. De eerste de beste die beweert dat hij/zij dat verschil tijdens de uitzending kan waarnemen kan van mij direct 10.000 Euro contant krijgen. Absolute *BULLSHIT*. 

En voor diegenen die niet geloven waar ik het over heb, kijk maar in het topic, gaat over mijn eigen gehoor:

http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...95&whichpage=4




> citaat:Pas nog laten testen; 24Hz (hoorbaar, niet voelbaar; koptelefoon) tot 21.300 Hz (oftewel 21,3 kHz). Ben ik dan ook zeer trots op.



Daarbij komt dat de meeste (uitzonderingen daar gelaten) radio zenders alles onder de 16 kHz afkappen, zelfs op FM. Dus ruis ga jij echt *niet* waarnemen !!!

Graag jouw reactie hierop!  :Frown:

----------


## Mathijs

Tja die sloffen was inderdaat nog al een probleem. Gelukkig werkte het uiteindelijk maar wel via een aantal flinke omwegen.
Europe heeft die dingen nog doorgemeten en getest maar zegt dat er niks aan de hand is [xx(]
Het was inderdaat echt een rilext avondje, alle tijd, alles goed geregeld en voor mekaar. Beetje jammer dan van die Femke halsema  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]





> citaat:Hou toch eens op met die lulkoek. De eerste de beste die beweert dat hij/zij dat verschil tijdens de uitzending kan waarnemen kan van mij direct 10.000 Euro contant krijgen. Absolute BULLSHIT



Absoluut waar. Maar het werd niet alleen voor life registratie gebruikt. Wij hadden ook nog een MTR mee lopen. Voor de CD later.
Live on-air zal je het zeker niet horen, Alles boven de 16k wordt wordt niet door gelaten, en de eind processing zal toch alles bij trekken.

Maar voor een CD opname heb ik toch liever geen behringer. Al zeker niet als je een Studer of SSL gewent bent!

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:Maar voor een CD opname heb ik toch liever geen behringer. Al zeker niet als je een Studer of SSL gewent bent!



Kijk, daar moet ik jou weer gelijk in geven [^]

----------


## Jag

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mathijs_
> 
> Tja die sloffen was inderdaat nog al een probleem. Gelukkig werkte het uiteindelijk maar wel via een aantal flinke omwegen.
> Europe heeft die dingen nog doorgemeten en getest maar zegt dat er niks aan de hand is [xx(]
> Het was inderdaat echt een rilext avondje, alle tijd, alles goed geregeld en voor mekaar. Beetje jammer dan van die Femke halsema []



Huh, niks aan de hand? Nou, het lag iig niet aan onze multi's/mic's/signaalkabels, dat heb ik namelijk allemaal langsgelopen toen. Na ja, de volgende die die slof heeft gebruikt zal er wel achter zijn gekomen, hopen dat ie een spare bij zich had  :Big Grin: . Idd niet zoveel attack trouwens in die B52, maar die attack krijg je toch niet uit ons zaalsysteem (Axys source, verder vind ik het een hele prettige set).

----------


## Mathijs

Helaas heb ik niks mee gekregen van de zaal mix. De Kick was inderdaat niet echt een topper. Het achterblad had er gewoon af gemoeten, maar ja vertel dat maar eens een muziekant die helemaal trots is op zijn drum kitje, hij had er ook echt geen zin in. Door dat kleine gat was het ook onmogelijk om de mic goed te plaatsen. Naja na flink EQen en een compressor er over klonk het aardig.
Maar toen wij om 1 uur die wagen terug kwamen brengen was de baas nog wakker. Aan zijn houding te zien kon het hem niet echt veel schelen. Beetje jammer. maar goed. Volgende keer doen we het gewoon weer anders.
Al met al was het wel een top avondje!

----------


## imported_n/a

ziet er echt wel pro uit wat een kwak kabels

----------


## Robert

> citaataarbij komt dat de meeste (uitzonderingen daar gelaten) radio zenders alles *onder* de 16 kHz afkappen, zelfs op FM. Dus ruis ga jij echt niet waarnemen !!!



 :Big Grin:

----------


## Mathijs

Zover als ik weet is "ruis" iets wat over een zeer breede band breedte voor komt!
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

